# Dalmatian Mollies



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

Are my dalmatian mollies being frisky? Or is the bigger one just attacking the smaller one? I believe my bigger dalmatian molly is male because it lacks an anal fin compared to the other two mollies in the tank. The bigger dalmatian molly keeps chasing the other mollies.


----------



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like it's a male, but then again, the larger of either sex can be aggressive. Keep an eye on the situation and separate them if it gets out of hand.


----------

